# Mignon. Getting started



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi I received my new Mignon this evening to go with my Sylvia. Bit of a teething problem; the sliding shutter on the coffee hopper is bent, and can't be opened. I'm sure that Bella Barista will soon sort that out.

Incidentally, I have it on good authority that there is no new Mignon anticipated until Oct 2015.

Can any users out there, in the interests of not wasting loads of coffee, let me have a 'ball park' idea of where the settings for the grind knob and timer should be for cappuccino, just to get me started. I can fine tune as I go.

Also any other hints would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I seem to remember the shutter thing tip was bent on my Mignon. I think it's like this to stop it pulling all the way out. Can you post a photo of it?


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting.

I have a photo but can't work out how you attach it.

Do I just use brute force, remove it and flatten it?



urbanbumpkin said:


> I seem to remember the shutter thing tip was bent on my Mignon. I think it's like this to stop it pulling all the way out. Can you post a photo of it?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I seem to remember the shutter thing tip was bent on my Mignon. I think it's like this to stop it pulling all the way out. Can you post a photo of it?


Yes still bent!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The dial setting are just a reference point. From memory it was a few full turns tighter.

You can try turning the knob to go finer with it on (with the burs turning) till it makes a slight chirping noise. This will be your zero point where the burrs are slightly touching, do this slowly and back off immediately. Espresso is approx a full turn from this.

Alternatively you can just grind the grind with bean in till the grind looks fine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

kedo said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I attach a photo. file://localhost/Users/jack/Desktop/DSC_3694.JPG
> 
> Do I just use brute force, remove it and flatten it?


I think the tip is bent so that you don't pull it out completely.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't see the photo by the way.


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry, I can't work out how you attach it!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry ....the other way you can do it (and this is the unofficial way of doing it) is to wind it to its tightest setting WITH IT SWITCHED OFF. Then wind it back 3 full turns. Then with the burrs turning wind it forward (finer) slowly 1 full turn. If you hear any chirping slacken off immediately. Try it from there and see how you get on.


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats on the mignon, the metal piece has a bent tip to prevent it coming out completely, you should be able to open/close the hole but not remove it completely.

As for grind setting sadly the knob is only for reference and what number it points too will vary grinder to grinder, so not a lot of help I'm afraid. I ground some beans then wound it in (as it was too coarse) till I was getting consistent clumps out rather than a sprinkle for want of a better description then backed off a bit for my lever machine. That said yours will no doubt need something different but I found I wasn't in the ball park till I saw the first clumps coming out the chute. Hopefully it will give you something to aim for! Break the clumps up though!


----------



## Notbeanbefore (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi I had my first trial last weekend with my new Mignon and followed the advice on here which was a great help. I adjusted until the burrs started to touch and then backed off about 1.5 full turns I have adjusted a bit finer since that and at the moment have stayed with that. More trials to follow. The bean holder shutter is bent on mine also so I would imagine it is supposed to be like this to prevent it from coming out completely.


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks you for all that advice. I realise it's meant to be bent. I'll get it up and running tomorrow.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sorry ....the other way you can do it (and this is the unofficial way of doing it) is to wind it to its tightest setting WITH IT SWITCHED OFF. Then wind it back 3 full turns. Then with the burrs turning wind it forward (finer) slowly 1 full turn. If you hear any chirping slacken off immediately. Try it from there and see how you get on.


If you do it this way, don't turn it hard, be very, very gentle and as soon as there is increased resistance...stop, then turn back and switch on etc..


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Notbeanbefore said:


> Hi I had my first trial last weekend with my new Mignon and followed the advice on here which was a great help. I adjusted until the burrs started to touch and then backed off about 1.5 full turns I have adjusted a bit finer since that and at the moment have stayed with that. More trials to follow. The bean holder shutter is bent on mine also so I would imagine it is supposed to be like this to prevent it from coming out completely.


Hello

Congrats on the grinder, they are great.

For espresso brewed on my Expobar, I am using it about 2-3 digits [not turns] backed away from chirping burrs.

This gives rougly 30g out from 18.5g in 30sec depending on the bean.

Have fun

-jKK


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

personally wouldn't risk chirps! Start coarse and go finer, with a mignon you need some "clumps" for it to be fine enough for espresso. Once you have clumps, try it out from there. I use the tip of a very pointy knife to give it a bit of a stir, then the flat side of the knife to level off before tamping. Probaby not very barista-like but works for me.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

CFo said:


> personally wouldn't risk chirps! Start coarse and go finer, with a mignon you need some "clumps" for it to be fine enough for espresso. Once you have clumps, try it out from there. I use the tip of a very pointy knife to give it a bit of a stir, then the flat side of the knife to level off before tamping. Probaby not very barista-like but works for me.


This is a cracking piece of advice, as soon as it begins to clump its in espresso range. Silver lining to every cloud and all that.


----------



## p6r (Mar 29, 2014)

I am about 1.5 turns back from closed as above too. Some clumping and works well as a start point for most beans and my Gaggia classic.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

CFo said:


> personally wouldn't risk chirps! Start coarse and go finer, with a mignon you need some "clumps" for it to be fine enough for espresso. Once you have clumps, try it out from there. I use the tip of a very pointy knife to give it a bit of a stir, then the flat side of the knife to level off before tamping. Probaby not very barista-like but works for me.


This is also my experience. At the point of clumping it's about right as a ballpark


----------

